# Battery pig



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

OK so I come home from work and look at my Kindle. I charged it overnight and then unplugged it and I find the battery is at 69% even though I didn't even open it all day. Amazon Device Client Platform used almost all of it. Does anyone know what the heck is going on?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do find my Fire goes down even when I'm not using it.

Betsy


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Isn't there a 3rd party or Amazon app to tell which programs are using battery power even when the fire is asleep. My battery is definitely draining even when the fire is sleeping.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do find my Fire goes down even when I'm not using it.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Gina, look at my posts in the Fire Updates about my battery drain.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Fire gobbles up power trying to connect if you have wifi turned on, even when the Fire is asleep.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've never had that happen. I would unplug it in the morning,the cover would be closed and when I would get home it would still be almost fully charged. Now all of a sudden that has changed.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

True, HappyGuy, but turning off wifi did not solve my battery drain. It's the update that is causing the problem. SEE my posts in the Fire Update Thread here. I posted again today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine has always had a high drain even before the update.  And when I look at what is using the charges, it's not really anything I want to turn off....

I just try to remember to plug it in at night...

Though if yours wasn't acting that way, Toby, I can see why you would be disturbed.  Have you contacted CS?

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy, yes. It did not drain all the way down overnight when not even using it. My battery tended to drain more rapidly when it hit 30% or lower. You can see my post in the Fire Update thread here, but I will say briefly that I rebooted my 8.9 twice & my 7" once. I am keeping the wifi off unless I need it. The battery seems to be working now, but I will see. 

I asked the question, what does the airplane mode & wifi mean? Using it, I mean. Someone  had explained this before, but I forgot. I thought that it was either Ann or you.

Yes, I contacted CS yesterday, & the person said to turn off my wifi when not using. 

I am concerned about your battery draining, even before the update. Just wondering, should Amazon use a better battery?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I've noticed this a lot lately & it's driving me insane (first gen). I'll charge it overnight, unplug in the morning, go to pick it up mid-day, & it'll be down 20% with no use & wifi's off. Nothing crazy seems to be draining it according to my power monitor. Not cool!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

See my post today in the Fire Update thread here. It might help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's a problem with my battery; I think it's the operating system being a bit of a power hog no matter what.  But it doesn't bother me; I charge it at night and it's charged enough for me to use as much as I use it during the day.  So I'm good.  But I would contact Amazon if you have concerns.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

krm0789 said:


> I've noticed this a lot lately & it's driving me insane (first gen). I'll charge it overnight, unplug in the morning, go to pick it up mid-day, & it'll be down 20% with no use & wifi's off. Nothing crazy seems to be draining it according to my power monitor. Not cool!


Have you checked your settings to see what apps are running in the background?
My battery pig only needs fed every two days but then it stays on most of the day and I tend to use it about 4-5 hours a day.
Just an idea.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy, good to know that it doesn't bother you. As long as you can use it, that would be the major thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe mine doesn't go down quite as fast, or something.  Or maybe I have enough devices to keep me going.  

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Not the OP but just today have this issue. Fully charged last night and spent less than 30 minutes checking a couple web sites. This morning battery down to 27%.  Up to now battery has never drained like this. version is 8.3.0.

What can I check to see what might be causing this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you installed any new software?

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you installed any new software?
> 
> Betsy


No. I have a battery app and looks like about 1am there are a series of small down spikes. But then a big one starting at 7am straight down to 11am it went from 67% to 27%.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Was it already at 8.3.0 last night?

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Was it already at 8.3.0 last night?
> 
> Betsy


I don't know. I went to use it yesterday and was surprised the battery was low so charged it to 100%


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maries,

it looks to me as if it downloaded the update, perhaps.  I'd recharge it and see if it discharges again.

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I went further back at the battery graph. 100% on 4/3 @7am.  4/4 11pm @72%.  5am on 4/5 down to 22% and then 0 by 8:30am. I charged it starting at 4pm on 4/6 and 100% by 8pm. 4/7 @12:30 @90%  7am @65% then 27 % @ 11:30am.  Not used from 4/2 until last night. 

When i went back before 4/3 i didnt see any of these sudden dips.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is there a way to check what apps are eating the battery? When I checked mine it was one of Amazon's system apps that was doing all the damage. I did the factory reset and it's been much better since. I think the update caused one of the apps to get hung up somewhere.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know how to see what apps are running.  I called customer service and they are denying any reports of issues from the upgrade. I had to do a factory reset which means I lost all my bookmarks and favorites.  I am not happy.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Most battery monitor apps will tell you what apps are using up your battery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Swipe down > More > Applicaations > Installed Applications

Change the drop down menu to "Running applications."

You can tap on individual applications and force them to stop.

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I have Battery Pro HD but didn't see anything on there that would show what apps are running. Ever since they had me deregulated I am having trouble with the a & @ keys. Looks like they might need to send me a new one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can see which apps are running by going through your settings menu (swipe down).  See my prior post.



Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy,
Thanks. I did that and even after deregistering and reregistering, I am showing quite a few things - 17 plus others just listed as Cached background process. I have 2 Audible apps. 1 says 1 process and 1 service; the other 1 process and 5 services. While I have this, I haven't used Audible in months and never through my Fire - only through my iPhone.  What should I see here?

I think Amazon should hire you for tech support!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I stop the Audible processes when I see them.  I think they stay open for the audio whispersync.  I don't usually stop any of the Kindle processes; others may weigh in on this.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Gina, I did the reset to factory on both my Fires today. I have wifi on. I thinking the same thing as you, that maybe the update could have hung up an app or something. 

Mares, I think amazon's CS is bull****ing you. It's a cover up. No way does CS not know that there is a battery drain issue caused by the update, with so many people calling. Of course, maybe CS is not reporting this to amazon like they should be doing. When I called CS, all I got was how to prolong the battery, which is good advice if your battery is working in the first place. Just go to the thread at amazon on the Kindle Update. It's on the Fire's page at the bottom, & read about all the people complaining of this problem.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy, mine used to go down as well even if I did not use it, before the update, & I did not mine as much, as I too have more than 1 device, but it would go down more slowly except when it got down to around 30%, & then it would rapidly drain. I could live with that.


----------



## tommyr (Aug 22, 2010)

This issue was happening to me PRIOR to the 7.3.0 update and AFTER the 7.3.0 update. Customer support wants me to call. I know what that means, a bunch of BS attempts on my end to solve the issue therefore driving me nuts with no resolution. I've been down this road before with other companies. No thanks. 

  This is a serious issue IMHO and they need to acknowledge it and FIX it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tommyr said:


> This issue was happening to me PRIOR to the 7.3.0 update and AFTER the 7.3.0 update. Customer support wants me to call. I know what that means, a bunch of BS attempts on my end to solve the issue therefore driving me nuts with no resolution. I've been down this road before with other companies. No thanks.
> 
> This is a serious issue IMHO and they need to acknowledge it and FIX it.


I guess I'm not sure how you hope to have it resolved if you're unwilling to call them to let them try to help.


----------

